# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  VIP Backpackers Card - is it really worth getting?

## Atravel

i'm heading over to Sydney in May and have already booked a hostel in Glebe.  Recently i came across the VIP Backpackers card and the perks it includes.  So, now i'm wondering if i should move over to a VIP hostel instead.  Is this card really all its cracked up to be?? - free Greyhound bus miles, free prepaid phone SIM, discounts at certain places, etc?

----------

